# Will we get referred at our next appointment???



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm a little confused as very new to this, and our GP has told us very little!

We are having tests with our GP, discussed male issues after losing one trsticle and then having orchitis. 

DH had a sperm analysis, came back very Low 0.4 mill! So Dr wanted to rests ASAP, so second test has been done get results next week. In the meantime I've had chlamidia swab, 1 blood test, internal examination  all came back normal.

Will we be getting referred at our next appointment if DH results are still as bad? I don't know the process, and I'm worrying if there's any other tests we need that GP hasn't done which could delay referral. 

Thanks xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

For referral to a fertility clinic they normally need a range of bloods from you for things like rubella immunity, fsh, lh etc, as well as an up to date smear and chlamydia test, your weight/height and a SA for your partner. Once your doctor has all the information they will fill a big form in and ask you to fill one in too (there is a lot of form filling actually!).

You will likely get referred to your local (or preferred) hospitals fertility unit and then you will have a bit more form filling, a consultation, and often a scan of your womb and ovaries. Sometimes they want to do other tests like HSGs, but if you have a defined issue (e.g. Sperm) they they may send you straight for IVF. This will again require more form filling (for funding) and you will get to choose where you have your treatment.

I hope that helps! For us out GP (eventually) sent our forms in May, we went to the fertility unit in around July/August, had our first appointment at our clinic in September, and started treatment in August! Once things get going they go really fast!

Good luck xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi cloudy, thanks for your response! 

Well I only had one blood test, is there a chance some of those things could have been tested in that? As at our results appointment last month, he was saying a lot if things were normal, but can't remember what! I was just stressing about DH results as we knew the issue was there.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they took two vials of blood when i had mine because the rubella immunity test had to go to a different test centre - or something along those lines! It is a really hard place to be, and if I'm honest it was harder waiting for treatment to start than actually doing treatment!   

Don't be afraid to keep asking your GP questions, or even writing stuff down. Though I would say if you do that don't get obsessed by number and start Dr Googeling yourself because it sends many a good woman crazy!   I speak from experience there! Just remember however frustrating and hard work they are, they do know (mostly) what they are doing!  

Xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I have had the rubella vaccination, so I remember GP said I didn't need to check for that. 

I'm calling him tomorrow, to check if there's any other tests needed, as DH hasn't had blood test, and I though maybe they would have tested his testosterone levels?

I totally agree this is a rubbish bit, I'm such a control freak and feel were in that middle stage know it's not likely to happen naturally but 4 months into going GP no nearer seeing a specialist  

Hoping tomorrow brings me some relief if GP clears things up for me


----------



## Krystleh85 (May 12, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this site, not been on anything like this before so excuse if I'm doing it wrong!lol!
My husband was very similar (had a major op and then orchitis), his count was 0.1mil and zero motility, we had that done in Aug last year, we then had to do 2nd test to confirm but had to leave 3 months inbetween so had 2nd in Oct which came back the same. We were then referred to a gynae for ultra sound on testicles which found no obstructions etc (this was in Feb this year) the gynae sent letter to GP saying we should be referred for ICSI but we have still heard nothing. 
It's very frustrating.  I'm the same, complete control freak and feels like there is nothing I can do.

Would be interesting to see how your experience goes with referral.

Good luck

xxx


----------

